# opinions needed



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Like everyone else on this end of the forum, i want to turn my tank into a planted one. Andi's tank could use a little more life to it, after all he is the only thing living in there.
It is a 55 gallon tank with 2 x 17watt light fixtures. So that is a combined 34 watts of lights. Anyway i stumbled across this:

http://www.azgardens.com/habitats_easy.php

Could it work for me? I was thinking of buying the 10 gallon version but another site says that "blood stargrass" needs at least 2 watts per gallon to live. The site says these plants only need 0.5 watts per gallon. What do you think? I will be switching my substrate to flourite before i start planting so at least the plants will have nutrients.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Comments?
I'm kinda reluctant to change my lights and get a CO2 system because that will be way beyond my budget.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

i think .5wpg is too little for alot of those plants, they might live for a couple months but i dont think they would grow at all or not much, i think 1.5wpg is more realistic, or even 1wpg might work but i would go with closer to 2wpg.



haitwun said:


> Like everyone else on this end of the forum, i want to turn my tank into a planted one. Andi's tank could use a little more life to it, after all he is the only thing living in there.
> It is a 55 gallon tank with 2 x 17watt light fixtures. So that is a combined 34 watts of lights. Anyway i stumbled across this:
> 
> http://www.azgardens.com/habitats_easy.php
> ...


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

I were in your shoes..i would definetly refure to a co2 system which are like 50.00 canadia..but well worth it..also change the lights to eaither an aqua-glow or power-glow that are at like 50 watts each


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Didiplis diandra a.k.a. "blood stargrass" is a high demanding plant on light and Co2.I suggest you search more before buying... 
I would try to double the lighting wattage in your case..


----------

